
We must have the right to blaspheme against Islam - kiki5
https://www.spiked-online.com/2019/05/06/we-must-have-the-right-to-blaspheme-against-islam/#.XNMe6XfCCLo.hackernews
======
nightwing
It is important to have a right to blaspheme against any religion. People have
fought hard against Christianity to gain this right and that helped to come to
the modern secular state, and modern non-zealous religion when saying that
bible is a lie won't get anyone killed.

We must help the people from remaining highly religious countries to do the
same.

